# Xifaxan (Rifaximin) Poll



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Has your doctor every prescribed Xifaxan for your IBS?*​
*Has your doctor every prescribed Xifaxan (rifaximin) for your IBS?*

Yes3755.22%No2537.31%What is Xifaxan?57.46%


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Xifaxan (_rifaximin_) is a nonsystemic antibiotic (only works in the gut) indicated to reduce the risk of overt hepatic encephalopathy recurrence in patients ≥18 years of age. Doctors prescribe medications for their patients based on research evidence and based on the indication approved by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA). However, doctors may also prescribe most medications off-label based on their own research and their own clinical evidence. Have you ever been prescribed Xifaxan (off-label) for IBS?


----------



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

Jeffrey Roberts said:


> Xifaxan (_rifaximin_) is a nonsystemic antibiotic (only works in the gut) indicated to reduce the risk of overt hepatic encephalopathy recurrence in patients ≥18 years of age. Doctors prescribe medications for their patients based on research evidence and based on the indication approved by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA). However, doctors may also prescribe most medications off-label based on their own research and their own clinical evidence. Have you ever been prescribed Xifaxan (off-label) for IBS?


I was prescribed xifaxan for IBS, but only after testing positive for SIBO. However, the xifaxan treatment had no effect on my IBS.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Thank you for sharing your experience.

Jeff


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, I was prescribed rifaximin for SIBO and it did help me... although my symptoms came back after about 5-6 months.


----------



## inferno (Dec 12, 2010)

faze action said:


> Yes, I was prescribed rifaximin for SIBO and it did help me... although my symptoms came back after about 5-6 months.


It seems to help me quite a bit, although symptoms return between 2-6 months and I need to take another course of it. My GI doc said the recurrence is common and suggested an every 3 month regiment.


----------



## Hortie (Dec 24, 2010)

I was prescribed a ten day supply of Rifaximin by my gastroenterologist for IBS approximately 2-1/2 months ago. I was never tested for SIBO but the doctor thought we should give it a try since all the 'regular' tests tested negative and I was still having diarrhea. I can't say I am 100% cured of IBS-D but it seems to have greatly helped. On a side note, I am also taking a daily Culturelle Probiotic capsule which I started about the same time as the Rifaximin so I can't honestly say whether both treatments or one is to receive the credit. Though I do know that should the diarrhea return, I will surely ask for another treatment of Rifaximin.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Is rifaximin available in Canada? I know Rifaximin is gut specific but do regular antibiotics work the too? My doctor gave me a round of anitbiotics,antifungals and antiparasitic meds to try and kill anything that might be causing a problem. I did feel a bit better afterwards. Just wondering if Rifaximin does something different/better then regular antibiotics, other then being non systemic.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

No, Rifaximin is not marketed in Canada.The original studies related to IBS and antibiotics looked at Neomycin. I am not sure if other antibiotics were investigated.Jeff


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Here is an article that lists the antibiotics used for SIBO (at least the classic type known for decades, not the more recent SIBO-IBS) including some that have been around for a long time and available in most countries.http://www.medicinenet.com/small_intestinal_bacterial_overgrowth/page6.htmOnes that stay just in the gut are less likely to have systemic side effects, but I don't know of anything that indicates other antibiotics known for killing off colon bacteria would not work. (SIBO bacteria are normal colon bacteria in the wrong place).


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

inferno said:


> It seems to help me quite a bit, although symptoms return between 2-6 months and I need to take another course of it. My GI doc said the recurrence is common and suggested an every 3 month regiment.


So, I may be going back on rifaximin in a few weeks. I called my doctor's office to see if he could give me a breath test for fructose malabsorption and he wants to investigate the possibility of SIBO recurrence first (this has already happened to me). So, I'll be getting another breath test for SIBO (using a different sugar) and if that's negative, then he'll test for fructmal. If it's positive, then (obviously) I go back on rifaximin.:sigh:


----------



## lermy (Dec 18, 2009)

nrep said:


> I was prescribed xifaxan for IBS, but only after testing positive for SIBO. However, the xifaxan treatment had no effect on my IBS.


Exactly the same here.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

lermy said:


> Exactly the same here.


Ditto.


----------



## Leon (Sep 3, 2011)

If it was only availible in New Zealand. How much would it cost though?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hard to say, I don't know how drug prices in general fair in New Zealand compared to the USA. Usually we have about the highest prices around.I've seen about $110 for 12 pills, so it is on the high side.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I was told it was a very expensive drug here in the UK too.I think this may be because it isnt manufactured here either.


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

I was given samples of Rifaximin from my GI Doctor after having tested negative for everything else they had tested me for. The antibiotic started to make me nauseas after the 2nd day but I continued to take it hoping it would help (I took it for 7 days). I felt better for about 7 more days and then everything started all over again with the diahhrea even worse then before for a while. After seeing a 2nd GI Doctor (in Chicago) for a 2nd opinion and several expensive tests, they called and said they wanted to start me on a new med after their last test came back negative. The pharmacy here called me and said they didn't have enough of the meds on hand, but they also wanted to let me know that it woulc cost $365 for the prescription (after insurance) which was Rifaximin. I got a 2 day supply which cost me $51 and called the Doctor back in Chicago. I asked if they were giving me this prescription because they had a difinitive diagnosis or were they basing this on an educated guess. If so, was there a test I could take first to be sure I needed this med? Guess what, it was an educated guess on their part (which I had already figured) and after scheduling and taking the test for SIBO, the test came back negative. That is when the doctor in Chicago also gave up on me. After going back to my primary care doctor, the nurse in his office suggested Foristor antibiotic, which I have been taking for a week now, along with an anti-nausea medicine and it has all but fixed the problem so far. Just 2 small bouts of diahhrea on two different days, down from 5-6 per every other day and the nausea is gone, which has made me feel much better. I think it is ridiculous that this med cost that much money (this was after insurance). What a racket to profit off someone else's misery.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow that's expensive. Rifaximin must be covered differently by different insurance plans. I only paid around $20 for 60 pills last time I was precribed it.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

That's odd. From the main forum page it says I posted in this thread at 9:41pm last night... I wasn't even anywhere near a computer at that time.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

faze action said:


> That's odd. From the main forum page it says I posted in this thread at 9:41pm last night... I wasn't even anywhere near a computer at that time.


Your time zone setting must be set wrong.


----------



## scouter99 (May 25, 2012)

I was diagnosed with SIBO about 15 months PRIOR to being diagnosed with IBS. I took 3 rounds of Xifaxin, the first one worked like a charm, about a month later or so (maybe 2 weeks, can't exactly remember how long) I felt horrible again. Round 2 had less effect and round 3 had none. I also tried a round if CIPRO with no effect. 15 months later here I am with IBS and am finding relief so far with low FODMAP diet.My GI told me that Xifaxin helps some, doesn't help some, and some have to go on and off forever (well, it hasn't been around long enough to know exactly how long, but he thought it could be forever).


----------



## ccbilli (Oct 20, 2009)

I was just tested today for SIBO and it was positive. After 6 years of giving up on medical options/GI visits for IBS, I decided to give another one a try recommended by my primary. He was very open and honest with me and said the latest research (which there isn't a lot of) indicates that many cases of IBS can be traced to SIBO so like everyone else has indicated the treatment is to use Xifaxan. Right now, I am waiting to see how much my insurance will cover (if at all) but the nurse said they deal with this all the time so she handles it. The actual treatment is 14-days of the antibotics (no probiotcs during this time; I have been using Udo's Choice for the last 6 years) then followed by a month of Align (and it has to be Align and not some other probiotic because this is the one that was used in the testing and has proved to work with this course of treatment). Anyway, I asked the nurse who gave me the test if this usually clears it up, as I knew from my research that it doesn't work at all or comes back eventually, and she said from her experience (she said she has been doing this testing for 3 years) it usually does and the patients do not need to be retreated. I was shocked to hear that so thinking I misunderstood but she was in a hurry so didn't press her on it. I meet with the doctor again in a month so I will be asking him that question as well. I will post back to let you know how things are going and if it is working.


----------



## Staceyaz (Aug 30, 2012)

I tested positive for bacteria in small intestine and took 2 weeks of riflaximin in January 2013 for severe IBS-d. I had extremely good results. However in may 2013 my symptoms have returned. First series of this antibiotic came from doctor samples. I have an appt next week and will ask doctor for another series. If my ins company doesn't cover it, I would like to find a less expensive source than the $800 I have heard.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

post deleted by author


----------



## paleogoth (Mar 3, 2014)

I was prescribed Xifaxan after testing positive for SIBO via a breath test, but my insurance refused to cover it (after several appeals), stating that its use had not been proven effective for SIBO. Instead of shelling out $1200. for Xifaxan, my doc switched me to the generic Flagyl. Three pills a day for sixteen days. I'm on day 2.


----------



## caitlinbriann (Mar 15, 2014)

I have a question for all of you who took Xifaxin and had a SIBO reoccurrence.


Were you on a diet WHILE you were taking the Xifaxin?
After finishing the Xifaxin, were you on a diet?
Did you take anything (prokinetic, probiotic, etc) after finishing the Xifaxin?

Thank you!!


----------



## relaxiha (Oct 5, 2014)

Do you eat when you have diarrhea? I'm taking a dose of 200 I still have diarrhea! Colidur Turkish brand I use


----------



## IBS2 (Feb 7, 1999)

I think the question for this thread is wrong. It shouldn't be who can get Xifaxin, but how well did you do after taking the medication. From the looks of it not so much, including me.


----------



## desertcat (Jul 18, 2015)

Rather than try to get Rifaximin, I took an herbal antibiotic equivalent in March while also doing a Whole30. Afterwards, I have stayed grain free. Both before and after this, I was already eating a paleo-ish low carb type of diet.

I have no idea what doctors are telling people, but I would suggest that while you take the antibiotic, that you are on a very low carb, low sugar diet so that the antibiotic will actually work as intended. And if you are eating a bad diet, and go right back to your diet, that you will soon end up with the same bacterial environment in your intestines that you did before. I would tell people not to think about taking Rifaximin or other antibiotic regimen unless they are committed to staying on a clean diet which will keep their intestines full of good bacteria. For life.

The antibiotic regimen worked very well for me, although it took time to see results. I now feel better all the time. I do think my progress has also been greatly helped this year by also starting Iberogast, and taking magnesium supplements (400-600mg/day). I am not cured, but it definitely made a bigger difference than anything I tried before.


----------



## Rich767 (Jan 9, 2009)

Had other Antibiotics given to me but nothing like that helped so tried to adjust the gut flora a different way using strong probiotics. Had heard of one they now use in hospitals in UK to prevent C Diff called VSL#3 which has about 250 billion bacteria per sachet and you have to keep the stuff in the fridge.

Took 6 sachets over 6 days and started to notice a difference. Didn't take anymore as thought Id give the time to populate andby the 10th day all pain went and bowel function went back to normal. Wind did increase but this regulated within a couple more days but this stuff has deffo helped me.

Rich


----------



## MaryAnn51 (Apr 3, 2010)

Xifaxin helps my IBS and my SIBO. I've been battling the SIBO for 5 years now off/on. I have gone gluten free and mostly dairy free. I don't drink alcohol and try my best not to eat chocolate (that's a hard one for me) !!! I have taken Xifaxin 550mg twice daily for many times to help the symptoms. I usually take it for at least 21 days. Now, after doing my own research, I asked my GI doctor if I could try pulsing it. I take a small dose - 200mg twice a week and its working wonders for me.


----------



## Rich767 (Jan 9, 2009)

Has anyone used raw garlic to treat SIBO before ?


----------



## Nycgirl516 (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm on day 2 of xifaxin

Never tested for sibo

I'm really tired and this morning was in the bathroom 6 times with "mush poop" and it smells worse than normal

I'm also taking florastor at night

I'm so discouraged


----------

